# New to the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker



## catchemsmokem (Nov 13, 2014)

Q.  I've smoked Steelhead in the past with my Big Chef.  Took 8-12 hours.  Just bought a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker and everything I see suggest smoking for only 4 hours.  Also I've read smoke at 170 and also seen smoke at 225.  So, why the BIG difference in time and why the discrepancy in temperature.  Any help would truly be appreciated.


----------



## h2so4ca (Nov 13, 2014)

Normaly I smoke salmon and steelhead at 150-160 deg for about 4 to 6 hours. The smoking time will very with thickness of the pieces. 

I always hit an IT of 145. The time can also vary for texture of the final product. 4 hours will generally give me a moister end product with a 

subtler flavor. 6 hours is a firmer less moist texture that will hold up to more handling. So it is always a give and take with smoking fish.

I try to keep the heat as low as I do so as not to render out to much of the oils and fat from the fish. I have found that for me at least doing it

at higher temps like 200 to 225 will produce a dry product that is not to my liking.


----------



## catchemsmokem (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, as I noted we like our Steelhead a little dry so what I am seeing is a "Higher Heat" a dryer smoke but either "moist" (lower temp.) or "dry" (higher heat) both would take approximately 4 hours, correct.


----------



## chef willie (Nov 13, 2014)

catchemsmokem said:


> Well, as I noted we like our Steelhead a little dry so what I am seeing is a "Higher Heat" a dryer smoke but either "moist" (lower temp.) or "dry" (higher heat) both would take approximately 4 hours, correct.


maybe....every piece is different. The best you can do is have a thin probe and take it's temp. If you like it dry there's no harm if you go a little past the approx minimum temp of 145


----------



## catchemsmokem (Nov 13, 2014)

33 minutes to go and it will have been smoking for 4 hours.  She was a nice size Steelhead, first of the season and first time using the Smoker.  I had the temp. at 170, then after reading some web quotes put it up to 225....we'll see how it comes out and go from there.  Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 25, 2014)

I would treat Steelies like the kings I smoke. I do a dry brine for 7 hours assuming it is filet size pieces, rinse and room dry for 2-3 hours.  Cook starting at 135* for an hour. Bump to 150* for another hours.  Bump to 160+ for a 3rd hours until I reach an IT of 140.

Raising it to 225 become a pretty hot smoke and then you really have to watch it from not cooking too hot.  So please be careful and watch your IT.


----------



## azbohunter (Nov 25, 2014)

As you have already noticed, we all do "a little different". Start low and working your way up will help to prevent the build up of the "white stuff" on the surface. (I don't recall the technical name) but it is pulling the oil out of the muscle of the fish I believe!

I use an MES 30 and control temps with a PID so they are very accurate.


100°-120°F for 1-2 hours, then increase to
140° for 2-4 hours, then increase to
175° for 1-2 hours to finish
  

I smoke Steelhead and Chinook exactly the same but I check internal temp and remove fish when thickest piece is 145 IT.


----------

